
Ask HN: What lookup services do you use to ID a caller? - blueatlas
As most of us are probably receiving a high number of scam, telemarketing, robocalls, what techniques or lookup services do you use to ID the caller?
======
PaulHoule
I have used this one

[https://www.everyoneapi.com/](https://www.everyoneapi.com/)

together with a whitelist of people I know plus a

[https://callerid.com/](https://callerid.com/)

I don't have the system stacked up right now but one of these days I will put
it back together.

------
mullingitover
At this point I don't even bother looking up the callers. I send anything
that's not in my address book to voicemail. If they don't leave a message, so
be it.

------
whenchamenia
Use a forwarding service, rear or virtul. Don't sell out strngers data.

